# Poll by Magid: Viewers are confused by HD



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6509744.html

WOW!!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

> Of that group, 25% assert they'll never replace their current TVs.


ever?

I think that tells you about the sample. Nothing lasts a whole lifetime, everything breaks. For 25% to assert the opposite says something about that 25%.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I wonder if that same 25% still has black and white TVs?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What the 400/260 persons represent ? 300 mil population ?
I don't feel it's reflect real disposition.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Funny .. the results of the survey pretty much describe me. If my Sony XBR CRT wasn't destroyed by a lightning strike I'd still be watching SD from D* on it instead of watching SD on my Sharp AQUOS.

--- CHAS


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

The ones who are in the market for a TV but unsure if they will buy an HD TV are in for a shock when they walk into the Best Buy.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I think 25% of people are morons.. actually a much higher number than that. ;-)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

n3ntj said:


> I think 25% of people are morons.. actually a much higher number than that. ;-)


And most of then can't live without posting in Internet.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

You can now buy a pretty good house brand HDTV for less than I paid for my Proscran CRT 10 years ago. I agree with TonyG, people will be in for a shock when they go shopping.


----------

